# Expected pay increase for getting...



## Ferg_AR (Aug 17, 2007)

I've worked at this place for 11 months. Started at associate level (Level 1) and now I will be transitioning up to Level 2. I've had to take on a LOT of responsibilites since we relocated and lost some senior level engineers. How much should I settle for? I've heard that it's usually 5-10% increase for a promotion, but that's just speculation. On salary.com I'm right at the median level and to be median at the next level, that's a 20% increase. Should I hold firm to that or what? I know it's a sensitive thing to do, so I need advice.


----------



## SCPE (Aug 18, 2007)

Ferg_AR said:


> I've worked at this place for 11 months. Started at associate level (Level 1) and now I will be transitioning up to Level 2. I've had to take on a LOT of responsibilites since we relocated and lost some senior level engineers. How much should I settle for? I've heard that it's usually 5-10% increase for a promotion, but that's just speculation. On salary.com I'm right at the median level and to be median at the next level, that's a 20% increase. Should I hold firm to that or what? I know it's a sensitive thing to do, so I need advice.



Do you enjoy where you are at?

I think 20% is ambitous. Hell, I would be estatic with 10% You may have taken on more responsibility but you have only been there 11 months. Dont fret, the money will come. With the senior folks leaving, you are in a good position. Dont rush, the money will come. I am not saying you dont deserve it, just firms like to see an established track record before they start rewarding you handsomely.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Aug 19, 2007)

Salary is not everything.... also consider who you work with, if you enjoy working where you are at, job security, benefits, location, etc. Lots of things to look at.... I agree though, we all want to make sure we are getting what we deserve. I saw that you have used salary.com, another good one that was passed onto me is http://www.engineersalary.com/

Good luck.


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 20, 2007)

Most of my friends here in NJ have reported a $8k to $15k bump... it is hard to define any increase as a percentage across the board (my one friend was at $60 and got to $75k; another was at $80k and got to $88k). I am still waiting to see what I get... my boss is a ball-buster and wants to physcially see the license before anything can happen.

-Ray


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry double post... impatient this morning!

-Ray


----------



## Sschell (Aug 20, 2007)

JoeBoone82 said:


> Salary is not everything.... also consider who you work with, if you enjoy working where you are at, job security, benefits, location, etc. Lots of things to look at.... I agree though, we all want to make sure we are getting what we deserve. I saw that you have used salary.com, another good one that was passed onto me is http://www.engineersalary.com/
> Good luck.



Is it just me or is this site a bit on the conservative (low) side???


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 20, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> Is it just me or is this site a bit on the conservative (low) side???


It is way low, and it doesn't look at having a professional license.


----------



## LXZ (Aug 21, 2007)

Slugger926 said:


> It is way low, and it doesn't look at having a professional license.


It is off by a lot. I guess we should not use that as a guideline.


----------

